# DHEA question



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

If a guy takes it for libido how long until you are supposed to take it before you notice anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

It may vary... My advice read the following if you are or consider taking it.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/331.html


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

It will be a subtle climb. How many mgs per day are you taking? Use at least 50 and hopefully in a few weeks you'll notice some change. And don't get shaky on some of the negative comments online about it; DHEA is a very mild supplement test will not have great effect either way - good or bad.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My h is taking it. He has low normal T and a lot of symptoms but he was afraid to do androgel so this is the compromise. He is taking 50 a day a d sublingual B12. 
Thanks for the info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> My h is taking it. He has low normal T and a lot of symptoms but he was afraid to do androgel so this is the compromise. He is taking 50 a day a d sublingual B12.
> Thanks for the info!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hopefully the DHEA helps, but there is nothing to fear about test replacement therapy, especially Androgel, which is a very mild and obviously easy to administer.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know and our MC tried to tell him that too. 
I think there's a placebo effect, he's acting wacky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Androgel and similar don't seem to be hazardous from what I have read. But it is very expensive. Injections are about 1/10th the cost. It also looks like it makes sense to do a couple of other injections to reduce the side effects such as shrinking testicles and a rise in estrogen. There seems to a lot to learn to do it right.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thor said:


> Androgel and similar don't seem to be hazardous from what I have read. But it is very expensive. Injections are about 1/10th the cost. It also looks like it makes sense to do a couple of other injections to reduce the side effects such as shrinking testicles and a rise in estrogen. There seems to a lot to learn to do it right.


The amount that a doctor will give you injection-wise will give you limited to no side effects such as ball shrink, which is totaly reversible once you stop taking test. So to begin taking tamo or some other estrogen blocker is really not necessary. 

A weekly or bi weekly shot of test cypionate (1ml, 200 mg) will help with the aging male issues but not be enough to cause massive backne or the so-called roid rage. That's a bunch of bull and if you are an idiot to begin with, test can make you a bigger idiot. It won't create mr Hyde if you're Dr Jekyll.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

40isthenew20 said:


> The amount that a doctor will give you injection-wise will give you limited to no side effects such as ball shrink, which is totaly reversible once you stop taking test. So to begin taking tamo or some other estrogen blocker is really not necessary.
> 
> A weekly or bi weekly shot of test cypionate (1ml, 200 mg) will help with the aging male issues but not be enough to cause massive backne or the so-called roid rage. That's a bunch of bull and if you are an idiot to begin with, test can make you a bigger idiot. It won't create mr Hyde if you're Dr Jekyll.


Thanks. I need to do a lot more research. The gel has had some good effects for me but is too expensive. I want to go to injections next year. I'm getting a bit of acne/backne at this dose and some shrinkage when the dose was 2x what I am on now. The feeling of "well being" is a huge improvement. Alone for that it is well worth giving myself an injection every 3 days.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

If you weigh the good vs. the bad, it's a no-brainer. I put up with some pimples to feel great and have a stronger sex drive. I'm through having kids, so I don't worry about the ball shrinkage or low sperm count that the test may induce. 

My wife says that the acne is "gross," but then I ask her if the six-pack and libido is, too. The conversation ends there.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife admired my biceps while straddling me in bed. Never happened before! No mention of the acne/backne from her. She says she's worried about prostate cancer despite me assuring her of the current research. I am not convinced she is really worried about that rather than wanting to reduce my libido for one reason or another.


----------



## crespjason (Nov 20, 2012)

There seems to a lot to learn to do it right.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My H did the lotion, and the expense led him to switch to injections. He doesn't mention any side effects, and only has one shot every other week. 

Life is gooooooood!


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Gotta agree with everyone else. DHEA can be useful if test is dropping off mildly after age 35 or so, but it's not going to get the job done at older ages or more precipitous declines. Supplementation is the way to go. Before going that route, he should start doing heavy squats, leg presses, and deadlifts and sleeping 9 hours per night. These have been shown to really increase testosterone production in older men.


----------

